# doubler l'écran avec le vidéo projecteur



## tumimac (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

je suis embêté. J'utilise un vidéo projecteur pour mes cours. Sans faire exprès j'avais réussi à doubler mon écran quand je connectais mon ordi à mon vidéoprojecteur  : j'avais mon écran et un autre virtuel qui se trouvait dessous. L'écran projeté était celui de dessous et j'avais la possibilité de faire des applications sur l'autre écran sans que ce soit projeté. Je n'avais plus qu'à descendre ou monter mes pages d'un écran à l'autre (très pratique) !!! 

Malheureusement, j'ai changé de mac book pro et je n'ai plus cette option, EN TOUT CAS JE NE SAIS PAS COMMENT FAIRE  . Dés que je le connecte à mon vidéoproj je n'ai qu'un écran. Connaissez-vous la manipulation pour avoir un double écran ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Janvier 2012)

slt

décoches la recopie vidéo sur la partie moniteur de preference systeme


ps: par contre évites d'ecrire en gros lettrage et en rouge ... Merci


----------



## macdu (10 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,
tu as tous les réglages pour les moniteurs dans "préférences systèmes" et "moniteurs".


----------

